# Eclipse - Oberflächen erstellen



## Jason (24. Jan 2005)

Ich hatte vor ner Weile mal irgendwo gesehen das man für eclipse sowas wie ein tool runterladen konnte mit dem man in der eclipse oberfläche Grafiken und Oberflächen erstellen konnte. Und das alles per Drop und Klick. Also z.b. Einfach Frame und Panel erstellen und dann buttons etc reinschieben. Weiss jemand wo ich das finde und wie es hiess?


----------



## dotlens (24. Jan 2005)

visual Editor

es gibt mehrere GUI builders, dieser ist meines erachtens der Beste. doch GUI Builder sind im allgemeinen nicht so mein Ding.

*nach IDE verschieb*


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jan 2005)

Ich finde das der www.JFormDesigner.com [Edit]sehr gut ist[/Edit]!

_Editiert von P3AC3MAK3R: Fäkalsprache entfernt_


----------

